# update-alternatives

## neretux

Vorrei sapere se esiste per gentoo qualcosa simile ad update-alternatives per Ubuntu perchè finora non ho trovato nulla?

----------

## riverdragon

Dipende da cosa vuoi fare. Alcune cose le fa eselect, per esempio.

----------

## neretux

Vorrei cambiare il tema del cursore del mouse. In Ubuntu si fa così: 

```
update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
```

 Con Gentoo? 

Lo so che si puo' fare anche graficamente, ma lo vorrei fare da terminale...

Suggerimenti?

----------

## Onip

devi editare a mano il file di configurazione giusto (che adesso non ricordo...)

----------

## neretux

Ok grazie per le risposte. Ora provo a vedere qual è.

----------

